
Facebook’s TransCoder AI converts code from one Programming language to other - vvpvijay
https://androidrookies.com/facebooks-transcoder-ai-tool-can-convert-code-from-one-programming-language-to-another/
======
newstorkcity
This is impressive, does anyone know what model it is using for the AI. It
says "neural transcompiler", does that mean it is using a neural net?

Without some kind of efficiency benchmark, it's hard to say how useful this
would be. You can make a universal transcompiler for anything that compiles
into byte code by writing having a set function for every byte code, but
obviously that would be horribly inefficient. I assume this wouldn't do
something that awful, but without seeing what kind of code it outputs we don't
know what it's like.

